# carry away



## 123xyz

How do you say 'get carried away'? Not just the verb but also how it functions with the subject/object. I can't trust the online translators with this because it a verb with more than one word. There is no particular context I'm interested in. Let's say ''I got carried away with my novel and came late to dinner.''

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ateesh6800

I'm sure you realise that* "to get carried away"* is an idiomatic expression. Accordingly, any translation should also be idiomatic, and many could be used depending on context.

In your example (*"I got carried away with my novel"*; I assume this means_ "I was deeply involved in the act of reading/writing my novel"_) I'd simply say this: "*Belefeledkeztem a regényembe* és elkéstem a vacsoráról."

*"To get carried away"* in the sense of_ "losing one's temper/control"_ or _"getting too excited/overreacting"_ could be *"elragadtatja magát"*. This standard solution is closest to the meaning of the English (I assume that, etymologically, both expressions describe the scenario when the horseman or carriage driver loses control over his horses and they _'carry him away'_, _'elragadják'_, running aimlessly and out of control at full speed; the same could happen with one's emotions, agression, impulses, etc.

I hope I helped somewhat.

*A.*


----------



## Zsanna

Agree with the above.
The context is important for the translation because it will change according to the amount of guilt/apology is included (or not at all) aimed at the listener/reader.

What did you mean by "how it functions with the subject/object"? (Why would it function differently to other verbs?)


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you, Ateesh6800. I was referring to the meaning of 'getting deeply involved in' and you have indeed helped. 
Zsanna, I was asking about the subjects and objects because without that I wouldn't know how to use it in a sentence. Perhaps it was expressed as: The novel carried me away, I was carried away by/with/in my novel, I carried _myself _with the novel or some other construction.


----------



## Ateesh6800

123xyz said:


> The novel carried me away, I was carried away by/with/in my novel, I carried _myself _with the novel or some other construction.



magával ragad (engem / téged) a regény
magával ragadja (őt) a regény
magával ragad (bennünket, minket / benneteket, titeket) a regény
magával ragadja (őket) a regény

This, however, refers to the novel being such a good read that you forget about everything else. "Belefeledkezni a regénybe" could also mean this (this could be the reason), but there could be other reasons as well (e.g. you just forgot about time and real life circumstances because you have been underlining all the subjuntivo constructions, which is exactly what happened to me the other day reading a Spanish novel for grammar practice).



*A.*


----------

